# Untimely demise. Warning - graphic!



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We bought Buddy a small bear which I figure will be joining Chumlee's gingerbread man shortly.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

This is all too familiar, they are so funny how they love their toys to death. This is...was...one of Stormy's presents...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor gingerbread man.......... Chum sure did a job on him. 

I think some of our dogs could be used as product testers.


----------



## turner6291 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hahaha... Zoë got a large plush candycane..it was adorable...for about 10 minutes until it was in pieces!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

lol. I thought I got some sturdy toys for X-Mas. Nope. They met untimely deaths too.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

RIP Mr. Gingerbread Man


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So Gingerbread man has been de-stuffed and de-squeakered, Purple monkey has been be-headed and is unrecognizable, and Mr. Moose (promised to be nearly indestructible) has had his jaw torn open. :no:

I'm sensing a pattern here....

My house resembles a gruesome scene in a horror movie with stuffed animal body parts strewn throughout. I feel like I should turn Chumlee in to the stuffed toy authorities as a serial killer.  (and I should have my debit card taken away for wasting so much money!)


----------



## KhanKrazy (Jul 30, 2013)

Aaahh this scene looks familiar... 

We can't buy Beau and Sasha ANYTHING with stuffing/filling or it's all over the floor within minutes. They even managed to completely destroy a rubber ball last night within 2 minutes of me giving it to them! Such beasts.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL, I have a pair of serial killers (of stuffed toys) as well.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, a stuffed toy lasts about 20 minutes with our Bella.

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two had done really well with their stuffies, they had several for many years. 

A couple of months ago, they went crazy and totally destroyed about half of them for whatever reason. 

They didn't get any new toys for Christmas this year, only treats and antlers.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*It Happened Again!*

Sock Monkey was soooo happy to join the family on Christmas morning. "A Golden Retriever of my very own?! Oh, thank you, Santa!! I know what gentle, soft mouths they have! Chumlee and I will have so much fun together!!"

Christmas morning was magical and Sock Monkey couldn't stop smiling. Even when Chumlee accidentally bit him a little too hard...

Later that day, when Chumlee was showing him around, Sock Monkey discovered the awful truth - he was in the possession of a Stuffie-cidal beast!! 

He ran to the window to implore Santa to come back and get him!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Alas..*

when Santa arrived, this is what he found...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

And Chumlee claims to know nothing about Sock Monkey's fate....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good Night (except for poor Sock Monkey)


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Too funny  My 12 YO Harley is a little Hannibal Lecter. She's not happy until she removes the heart "squeaker" of any stuffed animal!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Chumlee how I love you and thanks for making me laugh. I happen to know a certain Uncle Barnaby who used to do exactly the same thing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona was my first Golden to send toys to the intensive care ward. She got over murdering them eventually. One raccoon I named stumpy that will always be missing one leg and arm  A few are nothing but dishrags but she still adores them over the "fresh" ones. Silly girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chumlee*

Chumlee is exhausted!! Tonka and Tucker both destuff and desqueak toys!
That's why we buy KONG TOYS now!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What exactly is the fascination with destuffing toys I wonder? I'm always telling Noah "that's why you can't have nice things!". His toys are generally stuffingless, but with crinkly paper inside and he doesn't seem to feel the need to destroy those for some reason.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

rabernet said:


> What exactly is the fascination with destuffing toys I wonder? I'm always telling Noah "that's why you can't have nice things!". His toys are generally stuffingless, but with crinkly paper inside and he doesn't seem to feel the need to destroy those for some reason.


That is why I gift wrap then first. Shred the paper first not the stuffie 

Gets out the angst and oh boy a toy..Then back to tearing apart whats left of the paper.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy is the shredder also. She loves to eat the yes out of things. Her new favorite thing is de-squeak anything. We got a thick indestructible rubber bar bell type thing she broke the squeaker in less than a day and the end 2 weeks later. 

However she can't get pieces off it so she is still caring the thing all around so odd. It's odd to me what they love!!


----------

